# Brockport, NY - Looking for truck side tgs06 wire harness and controller



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

hey guys, I have a tgs06 spreader that's just been sitting around and this year I'd like to utilize it but I don't have the controller or the wiring harness for the truck. Let me know if anyone has one laying around they want to sell


----------

